# Crusty nipples



## Rosieragdoll (Oct 9, 2008)

Hi everyone,
As you all know Rosie is due to give birth any day now. 
i have been looking back on the forum to see if i can find anything but with no luck (prob cos im looking for the wrong search words)

Anyway i was havin a cuddle last nite and her nipples are crusty with dried milk!!! Is this a good sign? She is findling it hard to get to clean herself. I have tried with a warm cloth to help clean but she isn't havin it.

I have also noticed that she gets a bit agitated by my partner going near her and will only let me storke her (he's getting a bit jealous by this) i dont understand this as she usually preferes him to me. 

She has went off her food a bit yesterday her biscuits were hardly touched so i gave her wet food and she ate about 1/2 of that. i haven't noticed her drinking much either. (she was eating about 4-5 times a day constantly bombarding you in the kitchen) so yesterday she ate about 3 times 

Today is day 63 if anyone can help me with the nipple thing thanks.


----------



## Rosieragdoll (Oct 9, 2008)

Forgot to add the hair has fallen out around her nipples


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*Hi i wouldnt worry to much mums to be often have trouble cleaning theirselves due to their size  as for her nipples it could be just where she is leeking a bit but soon as babies arrive and start to suckle im sure she will be ok  and they do get a bit tetchy sometimes soon as babies have arrived safely im sure ur partner will enjoy her company again *


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

aww babies arriving soon,how exciting, keep us posted, and get a camera ready,!!!!!!!...........


----------



## Superpettoysrus.com (Nov 23, 2008)

Yes defineltly get the camera ready...but dont post the pics ...pmsl....if i see one more cute kitten on this site i cannot have i dont know what i will do...........


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Superpettoysrus.com said:


> Yes defineltly get the camera ready...but dont post the pics ...pmsl....if i see one more cute kitten on this site i cannot have i dont know what i will do...........


hahahaha lol me to, i just KNOW im gona end up with another cat,!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!......:thumbup1:


----------

